# Post photos of your mice online? Beware of hidden GPS data!



## tlofut (Nov 2, 2014)

Check this article in the New York Times website about the dangers of hidden geotags (GPS data) in photos you take - What the Internet Can See From Your Cat Pictures. (applies to mice too :mrgreen: )

In a nutshell, if you take photos of your mice with a smartphone that has geotagging turned on and post them online, strangers can learn where you live by looking at the hidden geotags in the photos. You can turn off geotagging, or remove geotags from photos before you post them online.


----------



## RodentsNCats (Jul 18, 2014)

Thanks


----------

